# my flag tail couple other pics also



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/DSCF0066.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/DSCF0052.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/DSCF0040.jpg
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s187/darrin34/DSCF0041.jpg


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure eternity's going to be along any minute, but in the meantime, added the image tags for you. Nice fish, btw, how about a full tank shot?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) He looks gorgeous~


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)




----------

